# Scott Addict Gravel Disc



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just got home from checking out the new Scott Addict Gravel and Scott Addict CX bikes and they are very appealing machines IMO. For the last bit, I have been bouncing back and forth between the plan to go with a pure road bike with discs and a disc equipped gravel/adventure ride. I completely understand all the pros and cons for going with each, but I have struggled with figuring out which kind of bike will be more fun and have more utility in Georgia. Today, the benefits of going with a race oriented gravel bike became more appealing. 

There are a number of big gravel races here in the Southeast, a solid cyclocross scene, some nice singletrack trails, and good road riding out in the north Georgia mountains, etc. A bike like the Addict Gravel Disc, makes all of that more accessible and it comes in a great package. When you add to that the fact that I could build up a road specific disc wheelset at some point to swap out at will and it really is intriguing as a great do it all platform.

2016 Scott Addict Gravel bike hits the dirt road w/ new Schwalbe G-One tires - Bikerumor

The 2017 Colors are better IMO:

Scott, Orbea tease new 2017 road bikes for pro peloton (and you, eventually) - Bikerumor

https://www.nytro.com/scott/addict-gravel-disc-20-road-bike-51954

The frame is the exact same as the Scott Addict CX, so the bike can be used for CX races as well and is reportedly one of the lightest CX bikes out there:

Take Risks Off-Road on the Scott Addict CX | Bicycling


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Other comparable models are the Giant TCX SX and the new Orbea Terra:

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcx.advanced.sx/26058/92774/

Giant crosses into gravel racing with new TCX Advanced SX - Bikerumor

The Orbea Terra is a brand new carbon adventure bike with real mudguard mounts - BikeRadar USA

https://www.cxmagazine.com/orbea-terra-full-carbon-disc-brake-equipped-cross-gravel-bike


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's some cool potential wheelset and component upgrade options:

SES 4.5 AR Disc - ENVE Composites

Vision Tech USA Metron 5D integrated handlebar (for the fun of it)

Reynolds Cycling

https://www.sram.com/sram/road/family/sram-force-1

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/power-pro/105592

Review: Schwalbe G-One | road.cc

https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/251427021/SCOTT-Addict-Gravel20-d-(HMF)me-Di2-Frame-Set


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I have this frame but with a custom build. I wanted a double chainring up front and DI2.
So mine is DI2 with Dura-Ace 9000 cranks and Enve M50 wheels.
I love the way it rides.



Rashadabd said:


>


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bootsie_cat said:


> I have this frame but with a custom build. I wanted a double chainring up front and DI2.
> So mine is DI2 with Dura-Ace 9000 cranks and Enve M50 wheels.
> I love the way it rides.


Westside Bikes had that one and the 2016 gravel frame on their floor and the frame you have is extremely good looking in my opinion. The matte and gloss combo looks much better in person. That sounds like a nice build.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The new Clement adventure wheels could be a nice affordable addition to one of these bikes...

Clement Introduces Adventure Wheels | Bicycling


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

The Clement wheels are somewhat heavy- I would take a set of Hed Ardennes over the Clement.



Rashadabd said:


> The new Clement adventure wheels could be a nice affordable addition to one of these bikes...
> 
> Clement Introduces Adventure Wheels | Bicycling


----------

